# MS-DOS Installation - Wie?



## xampier96 (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

ich hätte mal wieder eine Frage !
Ich habe vor 3 Tagen endlich eine Windows 3.1 Version auftreiben können!

Nun habe ich mit Hilfe einer MS-DOS-Startdiskette (erstellt: Arbeitsplatz->Diskettenlaufwerk->Formartieren->MS-DOS-Startdiskette erstellen) auf meinem alten PC das Windows Setup für 3.1 ausgeführt. Das hat auch soweit alles gut geklappt bis ich dann starten wollte.
Ich habe immer den Hinweis bekommen, dass meine DOS-Version ungültig ist und ich eine neuinstallation machen müsste.
Also lud ich mir verschiedene DOS Versionen herunter.
Packte sie auf Disketten und führte verschiedene Setups aus. Natürlich mit dem ersten Bootbefehl meiner Startdiskette.
Leider bekam ich immer folgende Fehlermeldungen:
„Incorect Dos-Version“

Oder

„To install, MS-Dos 6.22 insert Setupdisk 1 in drive A and press ctrl+alt+del to restart your computer and begin the setup.”
Ich tat wie mir geheißen und bekam die Fehlermeldung:
„Laufwerk wechseln und Taste drücken“

Nun meine Frage: Wie kann ich es schaffen eine Dos-Version fest auf meinem PC zu installiere?

Das dumme ist nur, dass ich mich Standardmäßig im Pfad Diskette A (A:\>) befinde und der Startbefehl "win" auf dieser ebene nicht funktioniert.
Ich habe bereits ausprobiert, über den Befehl "cd c:\" auf Laufwerk C zugelangen um von dort aus den zu starten.
Auch habe ich schon "cd c:\win" ausprobiert.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.
Max


----------



## engelmarkus (1. Mai 2008)

Indem du in einem Laden oder über Ebay eine Vollversion von MS-DOS kaufst.
Die Startdisketten beinhalten nur einen kleinen Teil von MS-DOS, der zum Booten benötigt wird. MS-DOS 7.1 zum Beispiel gibts auch auf CD.


----------



## xampier96 (1. Mai 2008)

engelmarkus hat gesagt.:


> Indem du in einem Laden oder über Ebay eine Vollversion von MS-DOS kaufst.
> Die Startdisketten beinhalten nur einen kleinen Teil von MS-DOS, der zum Booten benötigt wird. MS-DOS 7.1 zum Beispiel gibts auch auf CD.


Kann man denn da nichts machen?


----------



## matze93 (1. Mai 2008)

nein, illegale varianten gibts niht mehr, da niemand es mehr braucht. bei ms-dos spielen sind aber zum groß teil ms-dos sachen schon dabei und rentieren sich preislich eher


----------



## lamp222 (3. Mai 2008)

Hast du nicht irgendwo nen Win9x Rechner?
Da  läßt sich doch ganz schnell ne dos dikette erstellen.
und mit der dann zum andern rechner und schon hast du dort DOS drauf.

Wenn du wie du sagst auf A: bist - brauchst doch nur "SYS  C:"  zu schreiben.
mfg lamp


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Mai 2008)

engelmarkus hat gesagt.:


> MS-DOS 7.1 zum Beispiel gibts auch auf CD.


DOS 7 war meiner Meinung die Grundlage von Windows 9x, fuer sich allein gibt es das aber meiner Meinung nach nicht. Kann aber auch sein dass ich mich irre. Die letzte mir bekannte DOS-Version ist 6.22, und auf CD gab es die auch nicht, denn zu der Zeit waren CD-Laufwerke noch nicht standard, vom Booten von CDs mal ganz abgesehen. 

Eine Alternative koennte FreeDOS darstellen. Ich hab nicht getestet ob das alte Windows darauf laeuft, koennte es mir aber gut vorstellen.


----------



## xampier96 (4. Mai 2008)

Hey leutz thx! Habs geschaft! THX THX THX


----------

